# ONION PIE WITH JARLSBERG & THYME



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

Another of the good recipes from Kitchen of Light

ONION PIE WITH JARLSBERG & THYME

2 Tbs unsalted butter
4-5 red oniond cut into 1/2 inch slices
4 garlic cloves, sliced
1 bay leaf
5 black peppercorns
2-3 whole cloves
fine sea salt
1 sheet puff pastry (thawed if frozen)
1 cup grated Jarlsberg, Gouda, Parmesan or Guyere cheese
2 tsp fresh thyme leaves

Heat the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat.  Add teh onions, garlic, bay leaf, peppercorns and cloves and reduce the heat to medium-low.  Cook for about 20 minutes or until the onions are soft but not brown.  Saeson with salt to taste.

Preheat oven to 400F

Line a medium size ovenproof dish with puff pastry.  Remove the cloves, peppercorns and bay leaf from the onions and discard.  PLace the onions in the dish and add grated cheese and 1 tsp thyme.  Bake in the oven on lowest rack for 15 minutes, oruntil golden brown.  Just before serving, sprinkle the other 1 tsp thyme.

norgeskog note:  I would use this by cutting puffpastry with glass and line a miniature muffin tin and proceed, nice appetizer selection.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2005)

...............oh my.....................thanks


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2005)

whoo-hoo!  this sounds wonderful.  thanks, norgeskog.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 22, 2005)

Double-yum here!  I bet this recipe would, indeed, make an outstanding appetizer!

Thanks, norgeskog!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2005)

Well hello Audeo!!!!  

If wonder if it would be possible to do these like you would ravioli - and have individual bite-size pieces as apps - or even in a mini muffin tin - or regular size even.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2005)

like in small ramekins?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2005)

that would work too buckytom!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 22, 2005)

Can I add a few eggs and make a quiche out of it?   Not that it needs improvement, that DOES look great! I'm just curious!


----------



## pmartin (Jan 22, 2005)

sounds full of flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't see why not DC - just follow any quiche recipe and add the onions.


----------



## amber (Mar 5, 2005)

Doesnt the puff pastry get soggy since the panned is lined with it first, then the onion mixture on top of it?


----------

